# Walter wasn't home today, but a few of his/her friends were



## richg99 (May 16, 2018)

Got out on the lake this morning for a few hours. 

A friend, the other day, enlightened this old person, that Senkos come in a number of different sizes. I didn't know that since all I saw in the stores were the 5-inch version. Sure enough, they sell 4.. 5...and.. 6-3/4 inc and maybe additional sizes???

Equipped with some small O rings, and a package of the 4-inch Senkos, I had about ten or more solid bites today in two hours. Almost as good as my 8-acre pond back home!

Since I got on this Senko kick, I had also purchased some Weedless Wacky Rig Circle Hooks. I've never used circle hooks before. I attribute the five or more lost fish today to my misuse of circle hooks. 

I actually watched a decent 1 1/2 to 2 lb. bass suck the Senko in, start to swim away...and....then....I "set the hook". Of course, for those who have used circle hooks, you can immediately see that I pulled the hook and worm right out of the bass's mouth. One is supposed to "reel slowly and let the circle hook work its way to the corner of the fish's jaw and hook her all by itself"

Well, I have been slamming fish who bite my lures for over 70 years. This old codger isn't going to sit idly by while the line streams off into the bay...while I should be waiting for the hook to "set itself". Bah humbug!!

After I figured out what was happening ( lots of pickups and runs, and no hooked fish) I dumped the expensive Weedless Wacky Hooks and put on a J hook. Other than one cut line, I landed almost every other fish that came my way.

Six in the boat, two more lost jumping, and some taps that may, or may not, have been bass, as opposed to bluegills.

Great way to start a morning. rich

p.s. A few pix below.


----------



## onthewater102 (May 17, 2018)

Try a wide gap finesse hook next time - the hook point doesn't curl in like a circle hook. 

Were you trying those senkos with a nail weight in them neko style or just old school wacky rigged?


----------



## handyandy (May 17, 2018)

I need to try wacky worming buddy of my bass fish with pretty frequently is always pretty successful with it. I just haven't tried it yet idk why, guess mostly cause it makes no sense to me what makes bass like it. I like the o ring to a hook technique, had a guy tell me that loves wacky rigged worms that the kahle hooks are good for it. I have lots of kahle hooks as I really like them for fishing live shiners for bass, and big ones for cut bait with catfish. If your not paying attention the hooks set themselves pretty well about like circle hooks, if you forget to resist the urge to set the hook well they still usually hook up. Academy has their house brand ones H2O express are really good for the price.


----------



## richg99 (May 17, 2018)

No nail nor any other weight on the Senkos so far. 

I'd certainly try it if I wasn't getting bitten so often with the free floaters.

r


----------

